# Please help me?? i'm begging



## cdn76 (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm at the end of my rope and I don't know what to do

Please Someone help me??

Canadian citizen with current canadian passport and current I-94 in it. I've had my TN visa I-94 long before I even got married . passport exp 08/2011 tn visa exp 10/2012

Married to US citizen and marriage certificate states my new last name as husbands last name

All of my identification currently has my maiden name because no one will help me start the process. 

Social Security Office will NOT channge my name because they require a drivers license, or employee ID, or passport with my married name printed on it.

DMV, Passport Canada, or my employer will NOT change my name unless they see it printed on my social security card. please refer to above.

Green card forms also ask for identification. I'm guessing with my married name? since hat is what it says on the marriage certificate?

How do I go about this when there is absolutley no where to start? 

Also it turns out that on marriage certificate they put my maiden name as my "middle name" and husbands name as my last name.

Should I go to the county clerk's office and change it to the hyphenated last name that I wanted?
Someone at Passport Canada I spoke with stated that Canada "might" accept a municipal card like a library card with my married name on it at a form of ID. But looking on the library website, they require something printed in my married name as well. I can't win!! 

I need to renew my Canadian passport ASAP because i want to work on my green card application. 
Would it be easier to just keep my maiden name for now, and still have the marriage certificate state my last name as my husbands? I mean nobody else will change it for me regardless of what it says on the certificate anyways!

Someone please help me??? I have a huge headache!
Or at least please tell me that I'm not the only one going thru this, 
Thank you in advance


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Print this out:

Change name on a Social Security card

Then go back to the Social Security office and ask to see a supervisor - or go to a different office. Your marriage certificate and old ID should be enough to obtain a new Social Security card with your new name.


----------

